# AM / Tourenschuhe



## seven21 (13. Februar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

brauche dringend neue Touren-Schuhe für Klickpedale (XT). Bisher bin ich jahrelang sehr günstige Mavic (Modell kann ich gar nicht sagen) gefahren, die ganz ok waren, allerdings mittlerweile leider nicht mehr wollen. Ein Versuch mit FiveTen war total unbefriedigend. Die taugen mir von der Passform und dem ganzen Gefühl am Fuß gar nicht.

ich brauche was, dass halbwegs steife Sohle mit ordentlichem Sohlengrip für Tragepassagen vereint. Nach ein wenig Recherche stehen momentan der Specialized 2FO Cliplite oder der Vaude AM Downieville Low auf meiner Liste. Kann aber relativ wenig Erfahrungsberichte finden. Gerne auch andere Vorschläge. Gut wäre, wenn er nicht allzu breit und lang baut, da ich mit Größe 47 sonst evtl. Probleme mit den Kettenstreben bekomme.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Florent29 (14. Februar 2020)

Northwave Spider oder Spider Plus wären eine Idee.

Die sind relativ steif und haben trotzdem eine gute "Wanderschuh"-Sohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (14. Februar 2020)

Finde ja, dass die neuen 5.10/Adidas andere Leisten haben als vor Adidas Zeiten. Der neue Kestrel Boa Pro z.B. fällt sehr schmal aus.


----------



## seven21 (14. Februar 2020)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Northwave Spider oder Spider Plus wären eine Idee.
> 
> Die sind relativ steif und haben trotzdem eine gute "Wanderschuh"-Sohle.


An Northwave hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Da passen mir die Winterschuhe super. Kommt auf die Liste


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Finde ja, dass die neuen 5.10/Adidas andere Leisten haben als vor Adidas Zeiten. Der neue Kestrel Boa Pro z.B. fällt sehr schmal aus.


Definitiv. Fühlen sich jetzt weniger wie ein Schuhkarton an und mehr wie ein Schuh. Und schöner sind sie auch. Und wasserdichter.
Seltsam nur, dass der Impact im Vorderfuß immer noch deutlich breiter ist als der Freerider Pro.


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Februar 2020)

mavic xa pro kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## seven21 (14. Februar 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> mavic xa pro kann ich sehr empfehlen!


Liste +1


----------



## seven21 (18. Februar 2020)

So Mavic konnte ich direkt im Bikeladen vor Ort anziehen. Leider im Vergelich zu meinen alten Mavics vorne zu schmal. Müsste da auf Gr. 48. Damit wird der Schuh aber zu lang. Die Specialzied 2FO sind mir zu globig und starr. Ich hab jetzt mal die Northwave und Shimano ME5 bestellt.


----------



## fffoxhunter (23. Februar 2020)

Suplest! Steif wie ein xc Schuh, gute Sohle. 





						OFFROAD PRO - suplest.ch
					

shoes made by cyclists I Schweizer Bikeschuhe I swiss bike shoes




					www.suplest.ch


----------



## seven21 (23. Februar 2020)

Hab jetzt den Shimano genommen. Hat mir am besten gepasst. Mit dem Boa auch super einzustellen und lässt sich angenehm laufen. Preislich auch super.


----------



## robby (23. März 2020)

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne hänge ich mich gleich an die Suche mit ran:
Da ich nach vielen Jahren Flat nun mal wieder auf SPD umsteigen möchte (schwanke noch zw. _Look X-Track Rage Plus_ und _Shimano PD-M8120_) bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem AM und Tourenschuh mit optimalen Geheigenschaften, der auch bei Schiebepassagen auf dem Alpencross eine gute Figur macht. Der Schuh sollte nicht zu schmal gebaut sein, den Fuß ausreichend schützen, guten Halt bieten, eine gute Kraftübertragung aufweisen, schnelltrocknend und gut belüftet sein. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau eben und allzu viele Taler sollte er am besten auch nicht kosten.

Auf meinen Flats fuhr ich kurz den _Five Ten Impact High_. Super Schuh mit tollem Halt, aber viel zu schwer und heiß im Sommer. Im vergangenen Jahr bin ich auf den _Specialized 2FO_ umgestiegen: super steife Sohle, schnell trocknend, aber der Halt ist in keinster Weise mit einem Five Ten zu vergleichen und imho rutschig im Gelände.

In engerer Auswahl stehen derzeit folgende Modelle:

O´Neal Traverse SPD
ION Rascal
Five Ten Kestrel
Shimano SH-AM9
Vaude AM Downieville Mid
Welcher ist zu empfehlen, von welchem Modell sollte ich die Finger bzw. Füße lassen? Welches Modell sollte ich mir ebenfalls ansehen?
Die oben genannten Modelle schaue ich mir natürlich ebenfalls genauer an...
Freue mich auf weitere Vorschläge, Anregungen und Empfehlungen.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (23. März 2020)

robby schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne hänge ich mich gleich an die Suche mit ran:
> Da ich nach vielen Jahren Flat nun mal wieder auf SPD umsteigen möchte (schwanke noch zw. _Look X-Track_ und _Shimano PD-M8120_) bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem AM und Tourenschuh mit optimalen Geheigenschaften, der auch bei Schiebepassagen auf dem Alpencross eine gute Figur macht. Der Schuh sollte nicht zu schmal gebaut sein, den Fuß ausreichend schützen, guten Halt bieten, eine gute Kraftübertragung aufweisen, schnelltrocknend und gut belüftet sein. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau eben und allzu viele Taler sollte er am besten auch nicht kosten.
> 
> Auf meinen Flats fuhr ich kurz den _Five Ten Impact High_. Super Schuh mit tollem Halt, aber viel zu schwer und heiß im Sommer. Im vergangenen Jahr bin ich auf den _Specialized 2FO_ umgestiegen: super steife Sohle, schnell trocknend, aber der Halt ist in keinster Weise mit einem Five Ten zu vergleichen und imho rutschig im Gelände.
> ...



Hallo Robert,

ich fahre selber den Five Ten Kestrel und habe diverse andere Schuhe schon durchprobiert.

Der Kestrel ist ein relativ steifer Schuh, mM nach der beste Schuh für Enduro Racing. Wirklich lange Passagen laufen wollte ich damit nicht. Zum Laufen wäre der Maltese Falcon besser.

Den Ion fand ich etwas seltsam: Der fiel relativ klein aus und fühlte sich durch die hohe Ferse seeeehr seltsam an.

Im Winter und für Touren mit viel Schiebe-/Trageanteil fahre ich den Vorgänger des Shimano SH-XM9. Der ist zwar nicht sehr steif, aber er läuft sich fast wie ein echter Wanderschuh. Den gibts auch als Halbschuh, heißt dann XM7.


----------



## seven21 (23. März 2020)

Hi Robert,

ich habe die Specialized, IONs und Mavics provbiert. Spec und ION waren mir zu klobig und wenig lauffreundlich. Die Mavics waren ok, aber wegen meiner Schuhgröße und der schmalen Passform ungeeignet, grundsätzlich aber gute Schuhe. Wie oben geschrieben bin ich beim Shimano ME-5 gelandet. Tolle Sohle, weich genug zum laufen, steif genug zum treten und BOA mag ich sowieso.

FiveTens hab ich auch welche, allerdings persönlich mag ich die nicht. Stehen mehr im Regal. Sind mir zu schwitzig.


----------



## robby (23. März 2020)

Danke Euch. Kestrel wird interessant. Ansonsten werfe ich auch noch den Shimano SH-AM702 ins Rennen. Kennt den jemand?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es Shimano nur in ganzen Größen, ist das korrekt? Ich trage normal 42,5. Fallen die Shimamos eher größer oder kleiner aus?


----------



## robby (24. März 2020)

Da sich meine sportlichen Leistungen derzeit in Grenzen halten habe ich mich zunächst einmal für eine preisgünstige Variante entschieden und wähle die Shimano PD-M8120 (69,90 € z.B. HIER) mit dem Shimano SH-AM701 (39,99 €), dem Vorgänger des 702. Das ist denke ich eine ganz gute Kombi. Danke für Euer Feedback!


----------



## Florent29 (24. März 2020)

robby schrieb:


> Danke Euch. Kestrel wird interessant. Ansonsten werfe ich auch noch den Shimano SH-AM702 ins Rennen. Kennt den jemand?
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es Shimano nur in ganzen Größen, ist das korrekt? Ich trage normal 42,5. Fallen die Shimamos eher größer oder kleiner aus?



Sehr viel kleiner.

Ich habe normalerweise 45 oder 46. In Shimano hab ich 47.


----------



## Wuerfelrider (5. April 2020)

Cube atx ox SPD  
Die sind für schmale Füße gut geeignet. Die haben stiffness Index 5. Also etwas weicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (5. April 2020)

Die Shimano Schuhe passen recht gut. Kleiner sollten sie nicht sein, größer aber auch nicht.


----------



## uphillking (7. April 2020)

https://www.pearlizumi.com/DE/de/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_elevate/p/15101808


----------



## soundfreak (22. April 2021)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Suplest! Steif wie ein xc Schuh, gute Sohle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sind hier die pro im vergleich zur performance und sport serie, weiß das jemand?

Ist dieser schuh vorne eher breit oder schmal? Und die grösse allgemein?
bin normal auch bei grösse 47 daheim ... 😕

Der specialized rime 2.0 -  größe 47 ist leider eine spur zu gross und vorne zu breit. Zum wandern leider ziemlich eine schwimmpartie 😕😕😕 (hatte ich leider zu schnell gekauft 😨)


----------



## fffoxhunter (22. April 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Wie sind hier die pro im vergleich zur performance und sport serie, weiß das jemand?
> 
> Ist dieser schuh vorne eher breit oder schmal? Und die grösse allgemein?
> bin normal auch bei grösse 47 daheim ... 😕
> ...


Habe Die Pro. Zum Größenvergleich ich hab in Nike Schuhen größe 45 und in Adidas 44 2/3. Die Suplest hab ich in 45 gekauft. Passt. Die schuhe fallen normal aus (weder eng noch breit).

Zum Wandern sind die allerdings nichts! kurze bis mittellange Trage/Schiebestücke gehen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. April 2021)

Gestern sind meine Mavic Xa Pro Sohlen gebrochen. Ich hatte sie gute zwei Jahre, aber im letzten Jahr nur sehr wenig genutzt, im Winter ebenfalls. Mir gefällt außerordentlich gut, dass sie sich toll laufen lassen, stundenlang in den Alpen, auch mit Radl aufm Buckl. Die Stollen bieten bei jedem Boden Gripp und leicht ist der Schuh auch. Nicht mal ein Paar Schuhplatten haben sie gehalten.

Meine Frage: Gibt es quasi den Schuh von einem anderen Hersteller als haltbare Version?

Ansonsten muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und in regelmäßigen Abständen neue kaufen. Finde ich halt doof, da der Schuh an sich noch völlig in Ordnung ist - bis auf die gebrochene Sohle, der Müll muss ja nicht sein.







Hab mir grade bei Vaude den Douwnieville Tech Allmountain angeschaut, da steht, dass er optimalen Gehkomfort bietet, aber das schreibt ja fast jeder Schuhhersteller. Ansonsten wäre mir Haltbarkeit lieber als der neueste Recyclingstoff. Im Zweifel steht dann die Schuhfunktion vor Haltbarkeit. Any thoughts?
Edit: Krass, gerade gesehen, die Vaude wiegen doppelt so viel wie die Mavic


----------



## soundfreak (23. Mai 2021)

hat jemand auch mal den Shimano SH-MT701  getestet bzw. in verwendung?
wie sind die erfahrungen damit?

sollte eigentlich auch eine gute variante im AM Bereich sein?


----------



## faxepolis (23. Mai 2021)

uphillking schrieb:


> https://www.pearlizumi.com/DE/de/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_elevate/p/15101808
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1012143


Wie fallen die denn aus?


----------



## soundfreak (5. Juni 2021)

Habe nun 2 shimano, 2 scott, einen suplest und den northwave spider plus zum probieren zuhause. Verfasse die nä. Tage noch meine eindrücke dazu.

Der northwave sp. passt mir zusammen mit einem scott modell am besten (jeweils grösse 47).

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem schnellverschluss vom NW spider plus zwecks haltbarkeit/bedienung?
hat den schuh ansonsten schon jemand länger in verwendung?


----------



## fffoxhunter (6. Juni 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Habe nun 2 shimano, 2 scott, einen suplest und den northwave spider plus zum probieren zuhause. Verfasse die nä. Tage noch meine eindrücke dazu.
> 
> Der northwave sp. passt mir zusammen mit einem scott modell am besten (jeweils grösse 47).
> 
> ...


Du meinst den Drehverschluss?

Meiner Meinung nach auf Augenhöhe mit BOA!

Hab mehrere Northwave Schuhe mit dem Drehverschluss. Rennrad und Mtb Schuhe einige seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz. Kein Verschleiß und keine Ausfälle. Auch Waschmaschinenfest. Ein Deffekt nach Sturz und abgeschabtem Drehverschluss. Ersatz war leicht über die gängigen Schops zu beziehen. 

Haltbarkeit und Bedienung sind sehr gut! Das Northwave System ist auch einfacher zu servicen bei Deffekt als das Boa System (Ok, da gibt es welche von BOA die man selber gar nicht reparieren kann und welche wo es auch kein großer Aufwand ist).


----------



## soundfreak (7. Juni 2021)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Du meinst den Drehverschluss?



ja!

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaLegov (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir folgende Schuhe bestellt









						X-TRAIL PLUS MTB-/Trekking-Schuhe  | ROSE Bikes
					

Mit den X-TRAIL PLUS Fahrradschuhen von NORTHWAVE bist du für Trail un




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Sowie









						SH-MT701 MTB-/Trekking-Schuhe  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die SH-MT701 von SHIMANO sind der optimale Begleiter für MTB- und Trek




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Die shimano sind mir eindeutig zu eng im vorderen fussbereich sodass mir die Zehen aneinander gedrückt werden 

Die northwave waren leider zu klein, könnten aber in der 45 denke mal passen 

Habt ihr für mich Empfehlungen von Schuhen die im vorderenbwreich nicht so schmal wie die shimano sind 

Bin mit einem gravelbike unterwegs


----------



## bobais (13. Juni 2021)

Hab mir die Shimano SH-XM700 MTB für die Transalp gekauft - wasserdicht und gehen sich wie Wanderschuhe - dh. du rutscht nicht auf jedem Stein wegen den SPD Platten. Robuste Schuhe mit Schuhbändern - da kann nichts kaputtgehen.
Wenn du 1 Stunde am Wanderweg im Schmelzwasser raufschiebst sind die Füße trocken - nie wieder was anderes als Goretex Schuhe - Die MID Variante XM900 - kann ich weniger empfehlen da bleib der Schnee bzw kleine Steinchen am Schaftansatz liegen und wandern schön langsam in den Schuh.


----------



## tkbanker (27. August 2021)

PapaLegov schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir folgende Schuhe bestellt
> 
> ...


Ich interessiere mich auch für den Northwave X-Trail Plus. Ich nutze aktuell die Adidas terrex swift solo in Größe 46. 

Hat jemand einen Vergleich von der Größe her? 
Würdet ihr die NW für den Einsatz auf Flats empfehlen?

Die Terrex fallen extrem klein aus! Lang laufen kann ich darin nicht, weil ich rechts mit dem dicken Zeh an die harte Kappe stoße. Ansonsten bin ich bis auf einen Punkt mit den Terrex sehr zufrieden: die Sohle hat kaum Grip. Ich habe mich letzte Woche slapstick mäßig auf die Nase gelegt, als ich das Bike den Trail hoch geschoben habe.


----------

